# Bonjour !!!!



## Midiamac (Sep 10, 2009)

Bonjour Everybody!

I am happy to join you.
I like all what is in connection with the cosmetic.
I live in Paris, I am commercial in the perfume, my main customer is  Sephora, I am actually in vacation parental to take charge of my 6-month-old daughter.
Please sorry in advance for my English.

Marie from Paris
​


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## kaylabella (Sep 10, 2009)

Bonjour Marie! Bienvenue à Specktra!!


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 10, 2009)

welcome to Specktra! :]


----------



## Inoon (Sep 11, 2009)

bienvenue ! 
moi aussi en congé parental ! (ma chouquette a 5 mois)
gros bisous


----------



## Willa (Sep 11, 2009)

Bonjour Marie!
Je serai en France (Nice) dès dimanche, je suis de Montréal au Québec
Bienvenue à toi sur Specktra


----------



## Midiamac (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks girls!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inoon* 

 
_bienvenue ! 
moi aussi en congé parental ! (ma chouquette a 5 mois)
gros bisous_

 
Merci.
Nos princesses n'ont qu'un mois de différence.
Profitons pleinement de nos bébés d'amours pendant nos congés parentaux parce ça grandit trop vite.
Bises.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Bonjour Marie!
Je serai en France (Nice) dès dimanche, je suis de Montréal au Québec
Bienvenue à toi sur Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Merci à toi et je te souhaite un agréable séjour sur la côte.
Bises.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 11, 2009)

Salut Marie! 
Bienvenue!!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 12, 2009)

et bienvenue Marie!


----------



## Inoon (Sep 13, 2009)

you'll see, girls here are extras cool ! nice and pretty !
and of course take care of your baby, they do grow up so fast !


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 14, 2009)

Bonjour Midiamac! Bienvenue à toi sur Specktra!

xoxo


----------



## n_c (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 16, 2009)




----------

